
German minister commits suicide due to coronavirus worries - vinni2
https://www.thelocal.de/20200329/german-minister-commits-suicide-due-to-coronavirus-worries
======
jakozaur
The psychological impact of coronavirus will be huge.

Till recently, forcing an employee to isolate was a form of mobbing. Today
this is healthy pre-caution for everybody. There will be surge in loneliness,
depression, and suicides.

